# Slow in Key Largo today.



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Went offshore in Key Largo to do some bottom bouncing. First stop, in sight of land, at 260' of BEAUTIFUL blue water, almost a mill pond, but NO current.

Not even a bite. Moved into 120' of water. SLOW, but steady. 

Total catch was:

1 nice Margate, aka Silver Snapper... (grunt family)

22" Scamp

23" Mangrove Snapper

2 smallish Yellowtail

BIG turtle gave us a cool swim by in beautiful water.

Jim


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

The Scamp prepared at one of my local favorite dive bars. 

Buzzard's Roost

Jim


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

*Key largo*

Will be staying in key largo Aug 6 through 14 bringing the 17 sea pro hoping to get some inshore fish this time normally do offshore charter but wanting to fish for tarpon and snook any advice would be greatly appreciated thanks! Nice catch by the way that Scamp looked delicious.


----------

